

A Quick Puzzle to Test Your Problem Solving - dsego
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/07/03/upshot/a-quick-puzzle-to-test-your-problem-solving.html?_r=3&abt=0002&abg=1

======
mikehawkins
Sorry dsego - this was already posted yesterday. :(

